# Pre-olympic frienship games



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Italy-Russia *94-72*

Italy does a great defense and hits with a very good offense made by 3-pointers and some showtime actions (no-look passes and dunks).

Italy-Russia 94-74 (35-15, 53-36; 78-56) 
*ITALY*: Rombaldoni (0/3), Basile 15 (0/1, 5/6), Righetti 19 (1/3, 5/6), Galanda 4 (2/3, 0/2), Marconato 3 (1/2); Mian 10 (1/2, 2/3), Bulleri 10 (3/3, 1/2), Mancinelli 5,Garri 8 (2/3, 0/2), Soragna 10 (4/5, 0/2), Chiacig 6 (2/5), Radulovic 4 (2/5, 0/4). 
Coach: Recalcati.
*RUSSIA*: Samoylenko 2 (1/2, 0/1), Toporov 18 (6/8, 1/1), Monia 15 (2/3, 3/6), Morgounov 4 (2/2), Mikhailov 10 (4/6); Pendine (0/2, 0/1), Dyachok 8 (4/8, 0/1), Zozoulin 6 (2/8, 0/1), Savrasenko 8 (3/6), Dedushkin (0/1). N.e: Padius.
Coach: Babkov.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> Italy-Russia *94-72*
> 
> Italy does a great defense and hits with a very good offense made by 3-pointers and some showtime actions (no-look passes and dunks).
> ...



NOTE -> the game has began with a delay of 20 minutes because of a too much powerful slamdunk of Stefano Mancinelli that ... has broken in thousand of pieces the glass of the back-board  :grinning:


----------



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

Spain has won in Majorca Serbia

Spain, 83: Navarro (18), Jiménez (0), Gasol (12), Garbajosa (9) y Comas (0) --starters-- De la Fuente (4), Rudy Fernández (11) Dueñas (2), Cabezas (13), Iturbe (6), Reyes (8), y Vázquez (0).

Serbia/Montenegro, 78: Bodiroga (23), Rakocevic (2), Vujanic (8), Tomasevic (9), Krstic (8) --starters-- Radmanovic (8), Avdalovic (3), Drobnjak (6), Popovic (6), Paulovic (3), y Scepanodic (2).

MVP: Dejan Bodiroga 23 pòints of efficency

For Spain Pau with 22.

The Tuesday, Spain-Serbia again, in this time in Granada


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Akropolis tournament

Italy VS Lithuania *67-88*


----------



## macijauskas1 (Dec 22, 2003)

Lithuania killed italians in Acropoli Cup 88-67.Lavrinovicius-21, Macijauskas-13, Jasikevicius-12. What happened to italian team?


----------



## macijauskas1 (Dec 22, 2003)

Lituania-Italia 88-67 
(20-15, 44-28; 66-50) 

LITUANIA: Macijauskas 13 (5/8, 1/5), Stombergas 9 (2/5, 1/4), E. Zukauskas 3 (1/1), Lavrinovic 21 (6/8, 2/4), Jasikevicius 11 (3/5 da 3); Ginevicius 4 (1/1), Jasaitis 2 (1/3, 0/2), Siskauskas 5 (1/3, 1/1), Serapinas, Slanina 8 (4/4, 0/1), Salenga 2 (0/2), Javtokas 10 (4/6). All.: Sireika. 

ITALIA: Bulleri 7 (2/6, 1/4), Basile 13 (2/4, 1/4), Galanda 13 (2/4, 3/4), Marconato 7 (2/5, 0/1), Righetti (0/1, 0/1); Soragna 6 (2/2, 0/3), De Pol 2 (1/3, 0/1), Pozzecco 4 (2/6, 0/1), Abbio 6 (2/2 da 3), Mian (0/1 da 3), Chiacig 9 (4/6), Mancinelli.: All. Recalcati.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>macijauskas1</b>!
> Lithuania killed italians in Acropoli Cup 88-67.Lavrinovicius-21, Macijauskas-13, Jasikevicius-12. What happened to italian team?


Bad evening, what can I say :no: 

But I don't understand the n.e. of our "flying" young Mancinelli ... wait and see the other games ...


----------



## Mem-fizz (Jun 29, 2002)

*Spain wins Serbia Montenegro again*

Spain 76 - Serbia & Montenegro 60

Spain dominated Serbia all the game. In the third quarter Spain had the biggest adventage, 21 points.

Their best players (Gasol and Bodiroga) didn´t play the last quarter. Gasol had a really bad night, with bad attitude, very angry with the referees, unfocused all the time. His teammates showed they are a good team, without gasol-dependence.

This is the fourth in a row win for Spain against Serbia & Montenegro, current World Champions.

Two days ago, another Spanish NT, Spain "B", with young players, won (88-82) Argentina NT (World Championship runner-up) with all his stars: Ginobili, Scola, Noccioni, Delfino, Wolkowyski... in Mar del Plata, Argentina.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Akropolis tournament

Greece VS Italy *70-71* :rotf: 

(21-16, 39-31; 56-49) 
ITALY: Radulovic 5 (1/1, 1/1), Basile (0/1, 0/1), Galanda 15 (3/3, 2/5), Soragna 7 (1/5, 1/1), Marconato 6 (3/8); Abbio 8 (1/1, 1/2), Mian (0/1), Chiacig 5 (1/1), Garri 2 (1/2), Rombaldoni 12 (3/5, 2/3), Bulleri 10 (2/3, 1/2), Mancinelli 1 (0/1). 
Coach: Recalcati.
GREECE: Alvertis 8 (1/3, 2/2), Papaloukas, Zisis 5 (1/2, 1/2), Papanikolau (0/1), Spanoulis 6 (2/4); Fotsis 12 (3/4, 2/2), Chatzivrettas 7 (2/4, 1/6), Dikoudis 14 (4/8, 0/2), Tsartsaris 7 (3/5), Diamantidis (0/1, 0/1), Papadopoulos 7 (3/4), Kakiouzis 4 (1/2, 0/2). 
Coach: Yannakis.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Akropolis tournament 

Italy VS Brasil *83-76*

(21-19, 43-35; 56-64) 
ITALY: Basile 20 (3/4, 3/8), Galanda 12 (2/3, 2/3), Soragna 2 (1/2, 0/1), Rombaldoni 8 (4/6), Chiacig 4 (2/4); Marconato, Bulleri (0/2 da 3), Mancinelli 7 (3/4, 0/1), Pozzecco 2, Abbio 5 (1/1, 1/2), Mian 8 (1/2, 2/4), Garri 15 (5/6, 1/3). 
Coach: Recalcati.
BRASIL: Marcelinho Machado 25 (4/6, 5/10), Welington 5 (2/2, 0/2), Renato 12 (1/3, 3/4), Bambù 6 (2/6, 0/1), Michel 5 (1/4); Dedè 6 (0/2, 2/2), Wanderson 4 (2/4, 0/2), Marcelinho Huertas 9 (3/5, 1/1), Adriano (0/1), Drudi 4 (1/4), Galvao (0/1), Silva. N.e.: Junior.
Coach: Ferreira.


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 26, 2004)

Akropolis:

*Greece 65: Lithuania 64* (26-24, 36-35, 46-50,65-64)

Hazaa! Like most europeans who want the US to lose, I want anyone and everyone to beat Lithuania, it doesn't matter to me who. 

Greece: Zisis, Papaloukas 2, Harisis 2, Papanikolaou 1, Spanoulis, Fotsis 13(3), Hatzivrettas 16(3), Dikoudis 8, Tsartsaris 9, Diamantidis, Papadopoulos 6, Kakiouzis 8 (14 rebs.)

Lithuania: Zukauskas M., Stombergas 8, Siskauskas 6, Songaila 3(1), Slanina, Zukauskas E. 8, Lavrinovic 15(3), Jasikevicius 12(1), Salenga 7, Javtokas 5.

Lithuania won the Acropolis Cup by a point difference. Greece second, Italy 3rd, and Brazil 4th.


----------



## mrn-LT (Apr 24, 2004)

Lol Macijauskas didn't play  
Ant see who win in olimpic !


----------



## Sigma (Apr 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mrn-LT</b>!
> Lol Macijauskas didn't play


Do you know why?


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sigma</b>!
> 
> Do you know why?


Team has 14 players yet, so you cant put all them on court in one game. Macijauskas and Serapinas were chosen to rest this game. Simas Jasaitis could play, but coaches didnt put him in.

Actually team sometimes looked good, but lacked defense and made too many turnovers. Well, but Greece is in the same group so maybe coach didnt want to show everything. Disrespect for Greece NT for playing roughly. Spanoulis was extremely aggressive, he didnt do a thing in attack, but in defense 3 times tried to injure Lith player. One stop was the same as Malone did to Nachbar in playoffs, just a bit harder. And that was supposed to be friendly game... Also refs made some ****calls in the end, but that wasnt the main thing to look in the game.

For now its clear that Ksystofas Lavrinovicius is the best player. He didnt play much, but almost always was superb in situations where had ball or in defense. He looked much better than Songaila in PF position. Surely NBA level player.


----------



## macijauskas1 (Dec 22, 2003)

Refereeing in GRE-LTU game was worst I've seen in couple years and greeks playef unfair and too rough, of course it is not excuse too loose, but they will get revenge in OG group games.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

uc ant really blame serbia for losing to spain in the friendship game becaues they dint have peja vlade jaric darko rebraca so bacily there top 5 players arnt playing


----------



## macijauskas1 (Dec 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> uc ant really blame serbia for losing to spain in the friendship game becaues they dint have peja vlade jaric darko rebraca so bacily there top 5 players arnt playing


Darko and Rebraca are your top 5 players now ?


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

i said basicaly darko is better then kosta and same with rebraca but still im sure they would have had impact on the team


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 26, 2004)

Ze Germans beat Italy. Take that!!!

Ze Germans (aka Deutschland aka Germania aka Dirk Nowitzki) 85 - Italia 77

Nowitzki with 26 and 9  

Box Score


----------



## Mem-fizz (Jun 29, 2002)

Spain 92 (24+21+22+25) - Brazil 57 (15+17+11+14)

Very easy game for Spain. It was a "fiesta" in the last quarter.
Barbosa and his teammates were unable to stop Gasol, Navarro, Dueñas...

Spain played his best game at the moment, and Gasol is getting in shape (26 points -9/11 2p, 2/3 3p, 2/2 FT-, 9 rebs, 4 blocks, 2 steals and 2 assists in just 23 minutes).


Stats 

Tomorrow Spain - Puerto Rico


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Italy do the "festa" to the U.S. too :laugh: 

95-78


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Argentina beat China 84-74 I think

China shot better than Argentina and had the lead going into 4th qtr, but turnovers killed China and Argentina made a late run.


----------



## Mem-fizz (Jun 29, 2002)

*Spain beats Puerto Rico*

Another fiesta: 113-62

30-14 First quarter
61-26 at half game
92-43 Third quarter...

Stats 


About the balance, and about the depth: 

All 12 spanish players scored at least 1 point, 6 of them scored in double digits, and no one more than 20 points. 

6 players got at least one 3point, and no one got more than 2.

10 spanish players got some rebound, five of them got 5 or more rebounds, and no one more than 11.

10 players give at least 1 assist.

All 12 players played at least 10 minutes, 8 played 15 or more minutes, and no one played 23 or more minutes.

This is the fifth friendly game for Spain, their 5º Win, and the fourth time than the bench players outscored the starters.


----------



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

Tomorrow Spain will play versus Greece in Madrid. Lets see if we get to keep the same level

And a think i like about oour NT as Mem-fizz has said with the numbers, this year wont be "Gasoldependence". We have a lot of player which can score easiliy, as Navarro, Rudi Fernandez (the spanish jewel, look at this player, in three years nba), Garbajosa, Felipe Reyes...

The weak point of Spain is that we have a good playmaker. Calderon is a pg very physical, he passes and has good vision, but not exceptional. And Comas... 

I think Navarro and Rudi will play a lot of time as PG'S


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

At Reggio Calabria

Italy VS Brasil *96-72*


----------



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

Argentina Beat Lithuania ! who scored for Lithuania ?!


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>deannahum</b>!
> Argentina Beat Lithuania ! who scored for Lithuania ?!


I have writen some kind of recap in another forum, but I'll put it up here too.

The game wasnt on TV In Lithuania, but I was following it live through the ICQ with the help of my Spanish friends.

So the starting lineups were: Jasikevicius, Siskauskas (!!! has missed last 3 games due injury), Stombergas, Songaila, E.Zukauskas for Lithuania and Sanchez, Manu, Nocioni, Wolkowyski, Oberto for Argentina.

In the start Lithuanians rocked, they made 13-0, but later Magnano called timeout and made the defense better - 27:20 for us after 1st quarter. In 2nd quarter while it was 33:28 for us Argentina made a 10-0 run with 3pt of Wolkowyski and 2+1 from Nocioni, but Liths equaled at 38:38. Then Macas a 3, Wolkowyski a 3, Siskauskas a 3 at the buzzer and 45-45 at halftime.

Stombergas with 3 had put us up, but Manu answered with the same 58-58, but in the last minute of 3rd quarter Argentina run away 65:69, 65:73. In 4th quarter after Saras 3pt we cut it to 3 points, but Sconochini made huge 3 and Nocioni 2+1 and it again was 9 points. Later Stombergas and Siskauskas cut it to 4 (81:85), but fouling tactics didnt work out and Argentina won.

Scorers:
Lithuania: A.Macijauskas - 13, S.Ðtombergas -12, D.Songaila - 11, Ð.Jasikevièius (9 assists) - 10, R.Javtokas - 10, R.Ðiðkauskas - 9, E.Þukauskas (9 rebs) - 9, K.Lavrinovièius - 5, M.Þukauskas - 3. Dainius Ðalenga and Donatas Slanina hasnt scored. Ginevicius didnt play.

Argentina: A.Nocioni - 18, L.Scola - 17, H.Sconochini - 14, R.Wolkowyski - 13, F.Oberto - 12, M.Ginobili - 10, Sanchez - 3, Montecchia - 2. Delfino and Fernandez hasnt scored.


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

Spain beat Greece yesterday to stay the only team in pre-games friendlys to be undefeated. Pau and Navarro gave all the scoring they needed and they played a very good game as a team.

Spain looks to have become one of the favorites in Athens and they are my pick for Gold.

They have won 5 in a row vs. Serbia, they beat Greece this week, they beat the US they last time they played, and there "B" national team beat Argentina's full squad.
The only team they haven't beaten recently is Lithuania who beat them last summer, although Gasol gave the Liths all they could handle.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Italy VS Angola *86-65*

ITALIA: Bulleri 6 (3/4, 0/3), Basile 8 (1/3, 2/6), Soragna 5 (1/2, 1/2), Galanda 2 (0/2, 0/1), Marconato 13 (4/5); Radulovic 24 (5/7, 4/5), Pozzecco 7 (2/3, 1/3), Righetti 2, Rombaldoni 2 (1/1), Mian 13 (1/3, 3/4), Chiacig 2 (1/1), Garri 2 (1/1).
Coach: Recalcati.

ANGOLA: Lutonda 10 (1/3, 2/6), E. Victoriano 11 (1/3, 3/6), Carvalho 12 (0/1, 4/7), Muzadi 17 (7/12, 1/2), Boucar 4 (2/3); Cipriano (0/1, 0/2), Da Costa 3 (1/3 da 3), A. Victoriano (0/1 da 3), Monteiro 3 (1/5 da 3), Gomes 2 (1/5, 0/1), Mingas 3 (1/2). N.e.: Almeida. 
Coach: Covilha.


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

Spain beat Lithuania yesterday to stay undefeated in pregame friendlys.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ChitwoodStyle</b>!
> Spain beat Lithuania yesterday to stay undefeated in pregame friendlys.


You probably meant that Spain beat Argentina, because Lithuania lost to Greece on Saturday.


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 26, 2004)

How many exhibition games has Spain played in other countries? None?


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Virtuoso</b>!
> How many exhibition games has Spain played in other countries? None?


Thats a good point actually. Lithuania has played 3 tournaments non-stop all 3 in different countries, so I think it also has smth to do with results. Because Spain doesnt need to travel, they just practise and play, while Lithuanians and other countries (well other 4 European countries at least had 1 tournament in their court) fly or gets into hotel instead of practicing. That could be a reason IMHO.


----------



## Mem-fizz (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Zalgirinis</b>!
> 
> 
> Because Spain doesnt need to travel, they just practise and play, while Lithuanians and other countries (well other 4 European countries at least had 1 tournament in their court) fly or gets into hotel instead of practicing. That could be a reason IMHO.



It seems Spain practiced more than anyone cause they did not travel... That´s not that way.


Spain started preparation for Olympic Games in july, 11 in Cadiz (South of Spain).

They played seven games:

- Palma de Mallorca Tournament (2 games); Balearic Islands. Spain, like all contenders, needed take a flight and host in a hotel.

- Friendly game in Granada (South of Spain) against S & M. Spain needed to travel and host in a hotel.

- Alicante Tournament (East of Spain): 2 games. Travel and hotel.

- And finally 2 games in Madrid Tournament.

If you want to know detailed schedule, travels, hotels..., anything:detailed schedule 


Many people give not credit to Spain. These are some facts:

Spain is not just 7-0. They are 12-1 including 2003 European Championship, and 14 -1 from their defeat by Germany in Indianápolis.

Spain has beaten anyone but Lithuania in last two years:

USA
Serbia & Montenegro (4 in a row)
Argentina (beaten last month by Spain A and Spain B)
Brasil (twice)
Greece (twice)
Italy
Puerto Rico
Russia
Croacia

All this mean nothing... China could win Spain in OG next august 15...


----------



## Sigma (Apr 26, 2003)

today Latvia beat. China 79-69 

Yao 19pts
Latvia played without their biggest stars Biedrins and Kambala


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sigma</b>!
> today Latvia beat. China 79-69
> 
> Yao 19pts
> Latvia played without their biggest stars Biedrins and Kambala


I saw second half of this game. Latvia was leading already by 20 points after 2 quarters, so the game wasnt much competetive in 2nd half. I just tried to enjoy playing of Yao Ming sitting in the front row and him dunking in 5 meters from me  

BTW Batter is useless even against Latvia without two main front players


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

Is there a site where I could find boxscores for all pre-olympic friendship games? For all countries?

Thanks!


----------

